# Algae Fix on Blue Green and Diatoms



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick question, has anyone tried it or knows if it works? Maybe it does not remove but prevent it?


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll be the first to say it: Avoid chemicals in your tank. At best, you're just putting a bandaid on the symptoms and not addressing the problem. At worse, you could kill off a lot of things.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

gSTiTcH said:


> I'll be the first to say it: Avoid chemicals in your tank. At best, you're just putting a bandaid on the symptoms and not addressing the problem. At worse, you could kill off a lot of things.


Yes I know all the cautionary things and this and that. I just wanted to know if it does.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Tbh, the bga is probly from lack of nutes... The brown algae, is correcting something of an imbalance.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Algaefix does nothing agaisnt diatoms. Don't use it unless you have no other option. Avoid chemicals if possible.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I use Bristlenose plecos and all my algae issues are dealt with.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

samee said:


> Quick question, has anyone tried it or knows if it works? Maybe it does not remove but prevent it?


I havent tried on those particular algae but algae fix works on hair algae.

I have hair algae growing on my moss wall and it was tough to get rid of them.
Finally asked Tom B and tried it. They're gone. 

It has to be used with your ideal parameters, lights, co2, etc. Otherwise, algae will still appear.


----------

